# high-ku



## Smith (May 12, 2017)

My head's on Cloud Nine,
but my feet are on the ground.
Is this Nirvana?


----------



## Firemajic (May 12, 2017)

"High" ku..... hahaaa, perfect...  to answer your question... probably... yeah, there is a "high" probability that it IS Nirvana ....


----------



## Nellie (May 12, 2017)

I love haikus, and reading this one, I feel as though I'm in Seventh Heaven.  Thanks for the read.


----------



## Smith (May 30, 2017)

Thank-you both!


----------



## -xXx- (May 30, 2017)

coo?


----------



## Smith (Jun 4, 2017)

Ku' beans.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 5, 2017)

i think ku'beans should be a form
or an eclectic application of form,
something like lentilian imagery embraced over coffee.
_*snags heart shaped box*_


----------



## C.Gholy (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice haiku. I love the play on words and also the band you're referring to.


----------



## Smith (Jun 14, 2017)

C.Gholy said:


> Nice haiku. I love the play on words and also the band you're referring to.



Thanks C.G, glad you liked it. [Perhaps] surprisingly I was never a big fan of Nirvana, but I respect their talent and influence.

Cheers,

-Kyle


----------



## ned (Jun 15, 2017)

hello - it's all been said really - but I can't help thinking this poem should read- -
'My head's IN cloud nine'

just a thought......Ned


----------



## Smith (Jun 16, 2017)

ned said:


> hello - it's all been said really - but I can't help thinking this poem should read- -
> 'My head's IN cloud nine'
> 
> just a thought......Ned



Hey there Ned, I actually battled with that when I was writing it. Decided to stay with "on" because it's a reference to a strain of cannabis. ;P

Thanks for reading!


----------

